# Lake Randall (Michigan)?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

In the middle of July I will be spending a week on the north side of lake Randall in Michigan. I am hoping to do quite a bit of fishing, at least as much as the wife will allow. I read online that it is a decent bass/bluegill lake but was wondering if anyone had some pointers? I will probably be taking only one rod, 6'6" baitcaster, and hoping to get into some bass. I believe the house is right on a channel that connects Lake Randall to the lake to the north. 

I am not necessarily new to fishing but trying to branch out and learn some new techniques, so I guess I am just asking what techniques, lures, and presentations would work best in the dead of summer? 

Also, I know some of the inland lakes up north have Pike.. does anyone know if Lake Randall does? I don't intend to target them, but would like to educate myself if there is a possibility that I would find one on the end of my line while bass fishing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup.. You may see a pike or two in Randall. We have a family cottage on Marble and generally all those lake are connected by streams and waterways. I have caught many pike on Marble. I would for sure fish weed edges.. There are plenty of weeds! Stay away from the boat traffic and target the shallows for bass and panfish. Cool area. Try Los Tequillas in Coldwater for great Mexican.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I've caught many LMB and Pike in that area.I used a canoe to fish most waters up there.Caught some 5-8 lb. LMB and some 36" Pike.The St.Joe River just North of there has some nice Pike.Plenty of natural lakes in Barren County just waiting for someone to fish them.The laws for Fishermen are much better in Michigan than here in Ohio.Good Luck.Also if you like Greek food,there is a great place in Coldwater right on Route 12 I believe in town.



Roscoe


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I've caught many LMB and Pike in that area.I used a canoe to fish most waters up there.Caught some 5-8 lb. LMB and some 36" Pike.The St.Joe River just North of there has some nice Pike.Plenty of natural lakes in Barren County just waiting for someone to fish them.The laws for Fishermen are much better in Michigan than here in Ohio.Good Luck.Also if you like Greek food,there is a great place in Coldwater right on Route 12 I believe in town.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Thanks Roscoe. The place we are renting comes with a pontoon boat we can use, but my brother-in-law and I are thinking it might be a good idea to take my 12' Jon with us. Do you think it would be a good lake for a boat like that. I have a 30lb thrust trolling motor but no gas.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Celtic
That lake can get crowded at times so if you take your Jon boat just be careful.Fishing from a pontoon can be fun but it limits where you can fish.My favorite bait up there is a 1/2oz.Strike King Spinnerbait with Gold willow blades and Black or Gold rubber.Also catches Pike.Let us know how you do.




Roscoe


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Celtic
> That lake can get crowded at times so if you take your Jon boat just be careful.Fishing from a pontoon can be fun but it limits where you can fish.My favorite bait up there is a 1/2oz.Strike King Spinnerbait with Gold willow blades and Black or Gold rubber.Also catches Pike.Let us know how you do.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I have a nice terminator spinner bait that sounds like it'll fit the bill. Hoping to use a lot of baits that I don't currently have any confidence in, like senkos, but I love throwing spinner baits so thatll be awesome.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> I've caught many LMB and Pike in that area.I used a canoe to fish most waters up there.Caught some 5-8 lb. LMB and some 36" Pike.The St.Joe River just North of there has some nice Pike.Plenty of natural lakes in Barren County just waiting for someone to fish them.The laws for Fishermen are much better in Michigan than here in Ohio.Good Luck.Also if you like Greek food,there is a great place in Coldwater right on Route 12 I believe in town.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Roscoe,
Great advice posted above.. I have not tried the Greek place but am certian I have seen it. I am up that way alot through out the year and have heard of the St. Joes river. Just curious, have you floated down it? Is it navigable? If so where would a good put in/ take out be for a 2-3 mile section? I understand if you want to keep that info to yourself but any direction would be awesome. Please PM me if you like. I will be happy to give you any info I have learned about the area in return... thanks and sorry for hijacking!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry I can't help on floating the St.Joe.Never tried it.Just caught some Pike along the river next to the Bean factory in Tekonsha.Probably have to Google to get a look at the river.I'm sure there are places to float but I just don't know.Very pretty country up that way.A lot of Wildlife.There is one place to eat and drink just South of Randall Lake.You can dock your boat and walk up.It's pretty good.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well we are back from the Randall Lake vacation a little early. 

For starters this is a beautiful lake/chain of lakes littered with fish, swans, ducks, and turtles among other things. We didn't go a day on the lake without seeing some awesome wildlife. The lake is very weedy, which I was aware it would be in advance. Made great cover for fish and clearly aids in the numbers but also made it difficult to fish at times. 

We used mostly spinnerbaits and rooster tails and fished the docks and other cover. We caught several fish but nothing of any size. Maybe a couple keepers and a whole lot of 8-14" dinks. I only have a couple fish pics because I kept waiting for fish worth taking pictures of but none really came. Only got maybe a full day total of fishing in for the week so I am sure there are big fish in there, we just never found them. Like everywhere else in the region, it was brutally hot and that affected the fishing during the day. We had no a/c in our rental house which was pretty shitty. I changed tactics toward the end of the week due to the heat and started throwing weightless t-rigged white senkos in the open water and got a nice bite but never got it in the boat. Bass fishing in open water is not something I am very adept at so that didn't help.

Thursday night my 2 year old tripped over my feet and smashed head first into the stone fireplace, prompting a trip the ER in Coldwater. 11 external and 4 internal stitches later he is running around just like his old self. We left early due to him not being able to get in the lake anymore.

Overall a nice week and I think the Lake could've produced better fishing if I had more time to put in. I would certainly recommend the area to anyone, just make sure you get a house with air conditioning.

Here are some pics I did take.
Our view








Our place








My 2 y.o. with his PaPa and a LM








Me and my 1 y.o. swimming








My 2 y.o. gash (some of you will be happy to see that he pretty well ruined my Michigan basketball shirt)








All stitched up









Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

